# I'd like to rent a tape and a paper please.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I noticed that the drink vending machine is out of order, but there's no sign that it's out of order. 

So I would like to ask for a tape and a paper, and saying that I need them to put up a sign that says "out of order" (ei käytössä) How can I say that?

Haluaisin lainata teippiä ja paperia koska automaattissa oli vika ja minä haluan pystyttää varoitusmerkki automaatin edessä.


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I noticed that the drink vending machine is out of order, but there's no sign that it's out of order.
> 
> So I would like to ask for a tape and a paper, and saying that I need them to put up a sign that says "out of order" (ei käytössä) How can I say that?
> 
> Haluaisin lainata teippiä ja paperia koska automaattissa oli vika ja minä haluan pystyttää varoitusmerkki automaatin edessä.



_Saisinko teippiä ja arkin papperia? Automaatti on rikki ja haluan pystyttää sille kyltin.

_(I'm not sure if _pystyttää sille _is the most common way of saying this, but it will at least convey the meaning you're looking for.)


By the way, "rent" is not a word you would normally use in this context when speaking English. It's better to say,"Can I borrow a piece of tape and paper", or even better to say, "Can I have a piece of tape and paper", since you normally wouldn't be giving the tape or the paper back.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Saisinko teippiä ja arkin paperia? Automaatti on rikki ja haluan pystyttää sille kyltin.
> 
> _(I'm not sure if _pystyttää sille _is the most common way of saying this, but it will at least convey the meaning you're looking for.)


I think that the most common way to say it would be _"- - haluaisin laittaa siihen lapun / varoituksen"._


----------

